# Green or Grey



## The Village Idiot (8/3/14)

There seems to be two types of what appears to be the "same" pump(maybe) Green or Grey??

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/809-FOOD-GRADE-MAGNETIC-Drive-Polysulfone-PUMP-Beer-Brewing-Mashing-Wort-March-/291087026245?pt=AU_Pumps&hash=item43c6238845

or

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/BRAND-NEW-FOOD-GRADE-MAGNETIC-PUMP-BEER-BREWING-MASHING-WORT-PUMP-/261190782990?pt=AU_Barware&hash=item3cd02f100e


----------



## sp0rk (9/3/14)

I believe the grey one is just the latest model, no real difference other than the Grey one has a plug, Green has to have a plug installed


----------



## The Village Idiot (9/3/14)

That was what I thought, thanks spOrk.


----------



## Camo6 (9/3/14)

Same great pump! Now available in an exciting new colour!


----------



## GrahamSteve (13/3/14)

Well both the pumps are same. Its just like cell phones a new product arrives in the market with a little change. Or you can say one is new and improved quality.


----------

